# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.- Aumento en los precios del servicio de Polinización

## Polinizaciones

Muchos cultivos dependen de la polinización de las abejas y como resultado de esto existe un mercado para los servicios de apicultores profesionales y sus abejas. El costo de estos servicios ha ido en aumento. ¿Qué ha causado el incremento de las tarifas de polinización en los últimos veinte años? Un nuevo estudio de la Universidad Estatal de Carolina del Norte demuestra que los precios de la miel, los ácaros invasores y el costo del combustible diesel son factores clave. Este es el primer análisis comprensivo de los mercados de polinización norteamericanos. Nuestra meta era comprender de mejor manera las fuerzas económicas que manejan las tarifas de polinización, explica Walter Thurman, economista agrícola y de recursos de la Universidad Estatal de Carolina del Norte y coautor del artículo que describe el estudio. Las tarifas de polinización son las cuotas que cobran los apicultores por proveer un servicio a una colonia de alrededor de 30.000 abejas a un cultivo que está en proceso de floración. El artículo, La Economía de los Mercados de Polinización de las Abejas, fue publicado en la edición más reciente del _American Journal of Agricultural Economics._ También trabajaron en este artículo Randal Rucker de la Universidad Estatal de Montana y Michael Burgett de la Universidad Estatal de Oregon. La polinización de las abejas es esencial para la agricultura en los Estados Unidos y las tarifas de polinización, en su mayoría, han ido paulatinamente en aumento en los últimos veinte años. Algunos cultivos, como los tréboles y arándanos, pueden ser polinizados por las abejas y además les permiten obtener suministros de miel. Estos son llamados cultivos melíferos. Otros cultivos que no son melíferos, como las manzanas y peras, generalmente no facilitan la producción significativa de miel para las abejas. Un cultivo en particular, las almendras, constituye una categoría por sí sola. Durante la polinización las abejas no producen miel y deben ser alimentadas (normalmente con una solución azucarada) por los apicultores. En 1990, las  tarifas reales de polinización para los cultivos de miel estaban por debajo de los 20 dólares. Para el año 2009, las tarifas para los cultivos melíferos aumentaron a aproximadamente 35 dólares mientras que para los cultivos que no producen miel éstas llegaron a los 70 dólares. Las tarifas para los cultivos de almendras incrementaron significativamente. En 1993 eran avaluadas en 50 dólares y para el año 2009 subieron a 150. Los investigadores descubrieron que y quizás esto no sea una sorpresa- los apicultores cobran tarifas más bajas para los cultivos que producen miel ya que sus abejas producirán miel que puede ser comercializada. Los investigadores también descubrieron que cuando el precio de la miel sube, las tarifas de polinización también aumentan. Esto es porque los apicultores son más propensos a concentrarse en áreas geográficas y cultivos que conducen a la producción de miel  más que viajar a áreas que requieren polinización de cultivos  ya que pueden obtener más ganancias vendiendo la miel que producen. Otro factor responsable del aumento de precio de las tarifas de polinización es la llegada y propagación del ácaro Varroa en los Estados Unidos. Los ácaros Varroa pueden devastar una colonia de abejas y se encontraron por primera vez en los Estados Unidos al final de la década de los 80. Desde entonces, se han esparcido por el continente y el costo para controlar dichos ácaros ha causado el aumento de las tarifas de polinización en aproximadamente 6 dólares. Las tarifas de polinización para los almendros constituyen una categoría por sí mismas. Esto es porque en los comienzos de febrero, aproximadamente dos tercios de los polinizadores comerciales del país convergen en las plantaciones de almendras en el sur de California. Después de polinizar los almendros, los apicultores regresan a su lugar de origen, algunos llegando a distancias tan lejanas como Carolina del Norte. Como resultado, los costos de transporte afectan las tarifas de polinización para los almendros y estos costos a la vez se ven afectados por el precio del combustible diesel. A mayor costo de combustible, mayor será la tarifa de polinización de almendros de los apicultores.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Artículo: FAO alerta sobre fuerte aumento de precios de los alimentos Artículo: Exportaciones de café del Perú superarían los US$ 700 millones este año por aumento de precios Artículo: Minag descarta razones que justifiquen aumento de precios de canasta básica Artículo: Minag descarta razones que justifiquen aumento de precios de canasta básica Artículo: Minag asegura que traslado de comerciantes mayoristas no implicará aumento de precios en alimentos

----------

